# Wild Side Offers Father�s Day Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Wild Side Offers Father’s Day Stock Transfers*

Sunday, June 21 is Father’s Day, which means opportunities to capture sales offering designs that will make Dads laugh, feel proud, and feel loved. The Wild Side offers a great selection of stock transfers that enables any decorated apparel shop to create unique gifts on any color or style of shirt. 

Some examples include “D.A.D.D. — Dads Against Daughters Dating,” “American Dad,” “Dad’s Garage,” and “Anyone can be a father, but it takes someone special to be a Dad.” 

In addition, consider offering children’s designs such as “I walk all over my Daddy,” “If I don’t match, it’s because Daddy dressed me,” “I watch football with my Dad,” or “Mommy spoils me with Daddy’s money.”

The full-front designs are high-definition plastisol screen printed transfers that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of Dad designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Family | 2 . The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

